# Travel Insurance - best value?



## aoc (11 May 2012)

want to book single trip travel insurance - started looking yesterday there are so many companies offering so many different option - anyone any suggestions?


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 May 2012)

I've used  before and found it good (no other connection). If you have private health insurance to provide benefits abroad you should be eligible for a significant discount; also certain professional associations/trade unions have special schemes for members.


----------



## horusd (11 May 2012)

Also check out ace travel insurance. I have used them for yrs, even had a claim, no problems whatsoever. No connection BTW.[broken link removed]


----------



## PolkaDot (12 May 2012)

I've generally found www.travelinsurance.ie to be quite competitive with their quotes.

You should also do a comparison of the levels of cover between the quotes i.e. make sure you are getting enough cover.


----------



## seantheman (12 May 2012)

Check also for quotes for annual multi-trip travel insurance as this also covers you for the odd weekend trip away and sometimes isn't much more than the cost of two week insurance. Think my last renewal with allianz  for two adults and two kids was around €70 for Europe wide insurance. Have also used  Getcover http://www.getcover.ie/travel-insurance.aspx?gclid=COKRnKip-68CFQpC4QodJw7uSQ and Ace [broken link removed] in the past


----------



## aoc (14 May 2012)

thanks!
i've had a look on travel ins.ie & multitrip... 

i have my car ins with chill... do they offer discount for travel if you are with them? no harm in asking , they are coming out the cheapest for me even without discount.. worth a look...


----------



## Pexus1976 (15 May 2012)

aoc said:


> thanks!
> i've had a look on travel ins.ie & multitrip...
> 
> i have my car ins with chill... do they offer discount for travel if you are with them? no harm in asking , they are coming out the cheapest for me even without discount.. worth a look...



www.comparetravelinsuranceireland.com is a useful site for travel insurance. 


I don't think chill are offering discounts for existing customers, give them a quick call to find out.


----------



## Slim (8 Oct 2012)

aoc said:


> want to book single trip travel insurance - started looking yesterday there are so many companies offering so many different option - anyone any suggestions?


 
Your flight provider may offer travel insurance. I recently booked with Jet2 and their single trip travel insurance for £6 pp.


----------



## dymo (8 Oct 2012)

we have VHI travel insurance very good have had it for years


----------

